# grafikdateien und vorschau [solved]

## trikolon

hallo. seid kurzer zeit (vermutlich seit dem letzen update) haben grafikdateien kein symbol mehr im konqueror. wenn ich einen doppelklick darauf mache, öffnet sich kuickshow, wie gewollt, aber er zeig das bild nicht an sonder ich lande in einer übersicht ala konqueror. das gleich bei bilder die aus einer email geöffnet werden. weiss jemand woran das liegt? forum suche hat nix gebracht. neu emergen auch nicht.

gruss TrikolonLast edited by trikolon on Wed Aug 02, 2006 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trikolon

nachtrag: 

ich kann das problem nun etwas näher schildern. id komplette vorschau funktion im konqueror geht nicht! ich habe schon versucht diese manuell einzustellen, geht trotzdem nicht. weiss jemand woran das liegen kann? welches programmd a beim installieren mist gebaut hat?

----------

## freigeist

Evtl. ist nur die Defaulteinstellung von 1 MB für das Preview zu klein? Die kannst du in den Optionen vom konqueror anpassen...

Ansonsten post mal ein emerge --info

----------

## trikolon

hallo.

also an der 1MB einstellung lag es nicht.. mich verwundert das verhalten da mein system seit ca 2 jahren ziemlich gut läuft und ich nie größere probleme hatte. seit dem letzen update auf kde 3.5.3 hat er diese verhalten glaub ich. wenn ich doppelklick auf ein jpg mache und er kuickshow öffnet zeigt er mir nur mein homer verzeichnis an. kview zb geht... versteh das nicht. 

hier noch ein emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.1_pre2-r6 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-beyond2.1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-beyond2.1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r2

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib ac3 acpi alsa apm asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts blackdown-jdk blackdown-jre bluetooth bluez browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli cpudetection crypt cups dbus directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd extras fat ffmpeg flac foomatic foomaticdb fortran gdbm gecko-sdk gif gimp gimp-print gimpshop glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hfs imlib ipv6 isdnlog ivman java jfs jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms libg++ libwww live lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmx2 mmxext mng motif mozilla mozilla-firefox mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg mplayer musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nv nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openoffice oss pam pcre pdflib perl pixusip3100 png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs samba sdl session sftplogging smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vcd vcdimager video vidix visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xcomposite xfs xine xml xmms xorg xprint xv xvid zeroconf zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_vmmouse kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Lösche doch mal im home Verzeichnis:

~/.thumbnails

evtl. war es ja das?

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem. schuld waren in meinem Faall die Dateiasoziationen mit crossoveroffice. Das könntest Du übringens mal überprüfen.

Gehe auf ein .jpg->Eigenschaften->Allgemein->Typ->Einbetten->

Aktiviert sind bei mir:

- Datei in extra Betrachter anzeigen

im Listenfeld:

- Eingebetterer Bildbetrachter khtmlimage

- kview

----------

## Finswimmer

Neuen User anlegen und dann testen, evtl ist es noch eine Config Leiche von anno dazumal...

Tobi

----------

## trikolon

hallo. leider muss ich den thread nochmal aufrollen. mit neuen benutzer funktioniert es, also muss es wohl an den configs liege. aber wie finde ich nun die leiche wo Finswimmer meint?..

----------

## Finswimmer

./share/config/konquerorrc evtl.

Ansonsten musst du von den ganzen Dateien per Diff die Abweichungen anzeigen lassen.

Tobi

----------

## Schorchgrinder

das prob hat ich jetzt auch vorkurzen 

nur mir jpg ,alle andern gingen bei kuickshow nur bei jpg machte der den ordner auf 

der fehler lag bei mir unter 

eigenschaften -->Dateityp bearbeiten (das mit dem Schraubenschlüssel  :Smile:  ) -->Einbetten und dann bei "Rangfolge der zugeordneten Dienstprogramme"

es fehlte der eintrag "khtmlimage" das sollte als erstes stehen ,nach dem ich das eingetragen hatte ging wieder alles wie vorher .

fragt nicht wie das da rausgekommen ist

----------

## trikolon

hat leider auch nix gebracht. ok ich versuche das problem genauer zu umschreiben. mit jeden anderen programm zb kview geht alles wunderbar.

kuickshow öffnet sich und man sieht nur die verzeichnisse und alle jpgs werden ausgeblendet. also ich kann nur mit kuickshow kein einziges jpg anzeigen oder öffnen lassen. andere formate, wie zb psd gehen mit kuickshow wie sie sollen..

was mir aufgefallen ist, bei diesen "Einbettungs-eigenschaften" wird jpg als "application" und nicht als "image" bezeichnet. hilft das etl weiter?

----------

## trikolon

des rätzels lösung war wirklich crossoffice... sehr seltsam

trotzdem danke an alle die sich wegen mir den kopf zerbrochen haben

----------

